# Habano Cigar prices going up?



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just me or this happening all over? I will explain without going into real detail because that is against the rules. Taking notice where I get mine(Will not post source) but I see that I use to be able to buy a box of 10 Montecristo #2 for $100. Now same source is $125. I notice Cohiba BHK 52 I use to get for $36 per stick now is $41. Cohiba 1966 EL 2011 was $80 a stick and was going to get one and save it for a special day. Now going for $93 a stick. Cohiba Siglo I now pushing $12. Romeo Y Julieta #1 Tubo is now pushing over $10.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Indeed. 

We saw a pretty fair jump in prices last year. A lot of us attribute that most recent spike to all the jawboning about the US lifting the embargo, which resulted in lots of folks stocking up for fear of even higher prices, lower quality, and shorter supply just over the horizon if/when that happens. Plus, many of the 2014's & 15's dominating vendors' shelves are smoking extremely well. Increased demand = price increases.


----------



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

still though....AWESOME cc's at about 1/2 the price of nc's. yes, cc's are a bargain, even if they jump another 20%!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

jmcqueen said:


> still though....AWESOME cc's at about 1/2 the price of nc's. yes, cc's are a bargain, even if they jump another 20%!


Shhhhhh! What? You want everyone to know? :bitchslap:


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep. I think this is the issue that the importation will be lifted when the structure is in place to distinguish the NC/Cuban brands that were taken over by the cuban government, but also when the prices of cubans get bumped up to the other super expensive premium brands like Davidoff or Opus X, Lost City, GOF the more expensive Illusione , Tats and this to me is ridiculous as the price of Cohiba pyramids is already at $25 per stick and yet they have been made the same way for decades.

Its greed overall by the NC producers that have a dominant share of the USA market, which is a captive market and has been for some time. When they start making these sticks like Montecristo No. 2 available in singles you will see people shocked throughout the world as they just don't command that price outside the USA.

That will be a sad day for Cigar fans everywhere.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

@*Champagne InHand*

Mmmmm... You might be surprised how much CC's go for in other parts of the world. Fair number of Brits and Canadians on Puff. Just ask any of them.

Gordon Gekko said _"Greed is good."_ Not sure I agree, but I think there's more to the story than NC makers simply gouging us. Without taxes they'd be much cheaper too. And when you look at the amount of competition, well, it just doesn't follow that cigar prices in the US are so high merely b/c the suppliers are overly greedy.

Greedy gov'ts taxing the heck out of tobacco because the (non-smoking) majority of the populace consent? Yes! But, that's an entirely different issue that'll take us down all sorts of ugly, twisting roads with lots of other cans-of-worms to be opened.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Sin taxes always are ridiculous. The poor people of PA are stuck only being able to buy in PA state liquor stores with a tax of 17% all from a dam that broke when the 19th century rail, steel and oil magnates had the dam lowered to cross easier to their hunt club, (aka billionaires back woods retreat.). When the dam broke and wiped an entire town out, rather than the parties responsible coughing up some of their millions they put the burden on every child, grand child and great-great...., towards the future and once paid off PA just can't let go of that immediate tax flow. 

I have seen the uptick in prices of habanos in Europe at LHDC and other outlets purely on speculation. Sad. Really sad. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## nightgyr (Oct 14, 2014)

You think that's expensive. I'm all for cheaper CCs though. A Monte 2 in country goes for $35-$40USD after taxes. That's retail, not even at a bar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

nightgyr said:


> You think that's expensive. I'm all for cheaper CCs though. A Monte 2 in country goes for $35-$40USD after taxes. That's retail, not even at a bar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I think that's a bit unreasonable to give a Cuban cigar a try. Of course while in resort areas of the Caribbean that is pretty much the going rate for a good cigar but you don't know how long it's been sitting or if it's fresh if the boat.

Much better to buy from a good tobacco shop and pay the mark up. I wouldn't buy from a bar unless I knew the place as you are likely to get counterfeit in so many places around the world.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I do think $25US per stick when buying by the box is pretty overpriced and overvalued. There are plenty of great cigars that can be had risk free in country. For that price you can grab Padron 1926 in most lounges around here. And the 40th and 80th anniversary sticks are just a buck or two more. 

I guess everything seems a bit silly after the end of year sales in boxes. I need to get a price reset in my head. 

Still I don't want to be paying $10+ per stick for cigars I smoke daily. Many other vices I enjoy just as much for $3000 per month. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Champagne InHand said:


> Still I don't want to be paying $10+ per stick for cigars I smoke daily. Many other vices I enjoy just as much for $3000 per month.


$3,000 a month? 10 cigars a day? Every day? :bowdown:


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> $3,000 a month? 10 cigars a day? Every day? :bowdown:


Okay frozen head multiplication with rum as the only thing going to my brain.

However if we do click that up to $25-$30 per stick and in the warm months 2-3 isn't unheard of...putting daily price around $60. That still adds up. $60 pays for a great meal and some good drinks out, compared to eating at home and enjoying some coffee, tea and a beer or mixed drinks. Yes I've had wine nights with friends and families that hit four digits but those are few and far between.

I enjoy cigars for the solace it brings you or the fun it adds to a fathering of buddies. We all need to watch where we spend disposable income and nobody wants to see it get out of hand really quickly. We also like to smoke the best sticks we can afford. I guess finding the perfect line and getting box discounts is what it all boils down to.

With wine quarter,y sales are common if you have done it long enough as retailers have to pay their quarterly taxes. Same with end of year sales. Habanos throws almost all that out the window because of how the system is current,y set up in manufacturing. The distributors may fall into that cyclical push but probably not for awhile. I still expect better quality stuff to keep pouring out of Nicaragua, maybe Honduras, Mexico, Brazil and the USA as blending and new pioneers emerge.

Just looking back on the reviews of Illusione cigars on Puff and some of the most current are from 2013 and ones from 2008 talk about all the new companies that may not be here next year. Illusione is here to stay, as in Casa Fernandez, Oliva, Tat, Warped, Crowned Heads not to mention the big boys that will continue to improve. Just imagine when actual Cuban tobacco leaves are introduced into blends by all of these manufacturers.

There will be a whole host of different styles, blends and options for the discriminating cigar smoker. As a hobby for enjoy,ENT I want it to stay affordable. I guess that's why I have invested a lot over the past 6 months to get a rolling inventory going with on premises aging being done in the house.

Maybe down the road I will turn into George Burns with 10 sticks a day, a glass of fine spirits in one hand and a few beautiful ladies surrounding. We all like pretty things. Lol.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

While prices may have been creeping up, the exchange rate of the euro and British sterling creates a real buying opportunity. ...


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

A monte #2 here costs $29 per stick retail. Cohiba siglo 1 is $20, and H. uppman half corona is $10. Prices are pretty stable in these parts. Will prices increase in the rest of the world if the US market is opened up to cubans? probably, if demand exceeds supply.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

talisker10 said:


> A monte #2 here costs $29 per stick retail. Cohiba siglo 1 is $20, and H. uppman half corona is $10. Prices are pretty stable in these parts. Will prices increase in the rest of the world if the US market is opened up to cubans? probably, if demand exceeds supply.


And that's what we have to expect here in the US too. Sin taxes! And, of course, you're right about prices going up from increased demand.

It looks like you get hit with over 250% tax on tobacco in Israel (based on an article a quickie Google search yielded). That's pretty consistent with those prices vs the costs from tax-free online vendors, so I assume that is fairly accurate. It sucks, sucks bad! And it sucks even worse that a small increase in base price gets exaggerated into a large increase when you put the tax on top of it. For every additional dollar going to suppliers you'll see $3.50 going out of your pocket.

But, maybe there's a Catch-22, as far as global demand increasing due to the US market opening up. Seems there are an awful lot of CC's finding their way into the US now, tax-free. Perhaps massive enough amounts that it could flip the other way if we're asked to pay several times as much for them. IOW, if that channel gets cut-off and we have to pay the kind of high prices you do, could US consumption of CC's actually go down? Conjecture, of course, but theoretically possible.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Compared to other luxury items, premium Havanas are still relatively cheap. A Montecristo #2 is less than $10, a CoRo less than $15.

That's tax free, at least for now. 

I don't expect to see the embargo lifted for a decade or longer. When that happens all hell breaks loose.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Compared to other luxury items, premium Havanas are still relatively cheap. A Montecristo #2 is less than $10, a CoRo less than $15.
> 
> That's tax free, at least for now.
> 
> I don't expect to see the embargo lifted for a decade or longer. When that happens all hell breaks loose.


I hope you're right about how much time we have left.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

So many things to consider. ..the devaluation of the Euro which creates a climate to increase pricing. Our dollar is gaining strength so why charge less only to get less?

Depending on the brand some command higher pricing...Demand/Supply. ..economics 101...and if necessary create the demand by shorting the supply. 

Embargo being lifted is a suckered bet...it will take an act of Congress to get this going...the very same congress that can barely pass a Budget every year to keep the Government running for another year...

If and when it ever happens that the Embargo is lifted.... the lawyers...the Manufacturers are going to be in court for years...things like copyright. ..right to sale product. ..taxes...trade...just to name a few wrinkles. A stroke of the pen from the next sitting POTUS isn't going to cut it until the lobbyists get their share of the carcass. ..better to keep your Vendor on speed dial and get your smokes now. Pass the popcorn, please.


----------



## ZigarrenYCC (Jan 21, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> @*Champagne InHand*
> 
> Mmmmm... You might be surprised how much CC's go for in other parts of the world. Fair number of Brits and Canadians on Puff. Just ask any of them.
> 
> ...


I second this as a Canadian. Monte 2 here would be around $29 USD $53 for a BHK 52. Most Americans have a near heart attack when they see our prices.

You guys shouldn't be complaining :wink2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ZigarrenYCC said:


> I second this as a Canadian. Monte 2 here would be around $29 USD $53 for a BHK 52. Most Americans have a near heart attack when they see our prices.
> 
> You guys shouldn't be complaining :wink2:


I'm already getting angina with those prices....and Americans favorite past time is complaining....it's what we do.>


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

ZigarrenYCC said:


> I second this as a Canadian. Monte 2 here would be around $29 USD $53 for a BHK 52. Most Americans have a near heart attack when they see our prices.
> 
> You guys shouldn't be complaining :wink2:


I've gone drinking in Canada many times and the separate alcohol tax always possess me off above the high prices. I would start my own underground import/export business with a warehouse in Lewisburg just across the border from St. Catherine's.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Prices for Havana cigars all ways go up just a matter of time when the increases occur. Like the saying goes--its only money 
and you can't take it with you.. ..and if you try to someone will dig you up and take it, thats for sure.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Champagne InHand said:


> I've gone drinking in Canada many times and the separate alcohol tax always possess me off above the high prices. I would start my own underground import/export business with a warehouse in Lewisburg just across the border from St. Catherine's.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


You Ole bootlegger...let me know when you're ready to start the business. .I'll be your huckleberry.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Cigary said:


> You Ole bootlegger...let me know when you're ready to start the business. .I'll be your huckleberry.


My parents grew up during the depression and WWII when rationing was everyday life. My grandmother worked at the company store, for the coal mine (Pricks!) Anyhow she grabbed the flat of Wrigley's chewing gum that would come every month. No matter the flavor. It was the only chewing gum in the area. She handed the box to my mom and 2 brothers saying that's all you get to barter with for at least a month. Taught them how to trade or be stupid. In teens they all made the most of it. Grandma was Mormon but she grabbed the cigarettes and coffee for herself and to trade. There were perks to spending all day at that damn store. Everybody got paid in script, aka Monopoly money after Butch Cassidy and the hole in the wall gang robbed the payroll train in Castle Gate, Utah. The place where my mom was born. Grandma always said Grandpa was on strike or in the hospital as a result of being in so many mine collapsed. Grandpa told me young, died when I was 4, that he had broken every bone there was to break in cave-ins. What a shit life.

No wonder dad and his buddies jumped a coal train to enlist in the Air Force or the Navy, during the Korean War. The couldn't enlist locally as coal miners ( or perceived future coal miners,) were off limits to the military. My father had no urge to go into a mine that was 9 miles into a mountain, before you had to go up or down a shaft to follow the vein. In before sunrise and out after sunset. To the company showers after the were transported by rail to disrobe the coveralls and helmets, then on to home. Company housing. My dads father worked the small horses that came up and out and dumped the cars into the slag pile. Both grandparents had the black lung yet it isn't what killed them.

Life was hard. You made it better by visiting nearby family when you could and bartering as well as dare-devil stuff for the kids and playing sports and games like kick the can.

I would take a smugglers life any day of the week. Nothing new to certain branches of the family tree. Great grandpa made his own sweet white wine, during prohibition just to keep him from missing his deceased wife as much.

Damn I'm glad to have been born in the late 60s.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Slightly off topic question that I couldn't really find an answer to. I've been out of the cigar for like 3 years now and I've notice the secondary market for cigars "CC and NC" has gone up, especially age cigars. Maybe I'm just used to the old day's when people would sale off cigars on the secondary market for way below retail and it was more about helping a brother out. I'm just curious to why this changed has happened thanks.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Louistogie....I would say it's because the business of cigars has become a sophisticated and profitable enterprise that still gets a lot of attention. Prices on aged cigars are going to command higher pricing because of the time it takes to age them. There is a secondary market for cigars called...wait for it...Seconds. .and some of them are very good. .they just have cosmetic issues which is why they are sold cheaper...as much as 50% off. A lot of us are good shoppers and find some great deals out there


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Louis, your question sounds a little like you're asking why other people won't take a loss on their cigars so you can buy them cheaper, or sell aged ones at cost so you can get matured cigars for the same price they paid years ago.

The BOTL camaraderie still exists. But, it's kinda' unrealistic to think people who don't know you, even BOTL's, should indiscriminately offer that sort of kindness to their own financial detriment.

Forgive me if I'm misinterpreting your meaning or intentions. I mean no disrespect.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Louis, your question sounds a little like you're asking why other people won't take a loss on their cigars so you can buy them cheaper, or sell aged ones at cost so you can get matured cigars for the same price they paid years ago.
> 
> The BOTL camaraderie still exists. But, it's kinda' unrealistic to think people who don't know you, even BOTL's, should indiscriminately offer that sort of kindness to their own financial detriment.
> 
> Forgive me if I'm misinterpreting your meaning or intentions. I mean no disrespect.


Curmudgeonista: Non taken. No I used to buy cigars on a few boards quite often. And I could care less personally. But like I said before. I'm saying I've noticed cigar prices on multiple cigar forums has gone "up" for a better lack of a word. I was merely curious as to why? I encounter more negative type responses to member trying to make a buck on cigar back in the day. Now it seems normal. Did tobacco prices go up? Has the culture on this changed?

Cigary: I fully understand how the market works. And when I used the word "secondary market" I meant like "us" the re-sealer of cigars.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll piggyback what our good brother referenced. ...the Brotherhood at large are some of the most generous and giving people I've ever been around . They send out cigars to those they've never met..I see this practice almost everyday to where some of these people send on average of $50 to $100 and up and that's amazing . To have some kind of expectation of receiving deals from those who B/S/T is a bit presumptive. ..at the very least most sellers are very fair while a small margin try to make a buck by exploiting the uneducated. .that bothers me.

While I understand part of your post let's not forget that BOTL tend to be a better part of our society who give more than they ever take...and most don't ever feel it should be reciprocal. .they just go out of their way to be generous.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Let's not forget, we had a run there where people were worried about the economy, and people were fire-sale-ing left and right, trying to unload large quantities as quickly as possible. That's not happening as frequently these days (the economy is no less uncertain, but people got tired of worrying and went back to their old ways), so the secondary market just isn't as full as it once was, therefore fire-sale prices aren't as common.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> Let's not forget, we had a run there where people were worried about the economy, and people were fire-sale-ing left and right, trying to unload large quantities as quickly as possible. That's not happening as frequently these days (the economy is no less uncertain, but people got tired of worrying and went back to their old ways), so the secondary market just isn't as full as it once was, therefore fire-sale prices aren't as common.


That's when I bought a good chunk of great vintage wines as people were selling off everything to keep their original mortgage intact as they had bought so many rental houses based on overvalued homes, especially in CA.

These people thought they could refinance and be landlords forever while getting baked daily. So Wall Street types overextended as well. 2008 was a major wake up for so many with houses that appreciated at 2-3x what they were purchased at in just a matter of a few years. It just goes to show that more isn't always better especially if it's just in paper and you hold no physical assets.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

The subway used to be 15 cents.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree with you when referring to cigar community and how very generous and giving the people are. And I have no expectation of receiving deals. I'm looking at this from purely a data standpoint. And I've simply notice a decrease. After reading my post from before I definitely could of articulated that in a better way. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

There are people that share with new, but like minds and sell things at cost, but expecting that from each and every person is kind of silly. Many of us, have sat on treasures and expect to just get back what it would cost to replace things even if not put together from the same years crops... There are good people. People that send out anything at all are good people. We could easily smoke it all up with close friends and neighbors it's a different kind of commodity, but like alcohol, coffee, food stuffs, and literature/art, there is always an inherent value of the stuff when things go bad. You can't eat a bank book or drink gold coins. 

I tried participating in the noobs/MAWS section, but it just gets easier as you spend 4-6 months buying stuff you know that can please you forever, when nobody was willing to step it up and share, when you were first discovering things. 

I would put it in the category of the first time you had your first great sexual encounter and wonder why all the beautiful babes aren't willing to step up and build your education. That's stuff that takes time, finesse and a larger commitment that most can ever fathom. 

It is what it is those that choose to give it away for free or no gain are either saintly or have no resin not to share I their dying days. 

In the end everything has a value. Giving it away for nothing seems almost silly at times, and yet many of us do it to further progress long after we will be gone. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> @*Champagne InHand*
> 
> Mmmmm... You might be surprised how much CC's go for in other parts of the world. Fair number of Brits and Canadians on Puff. Just ask any of them.
> 
> ...


i live in canada, and haven't even tried a monte or a cohiba cuz of the ridiculous price tags! one of them was 90 bucks. forget which but yeah. crazy prices!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I guess it's where you live in Canada. I can be in Ontario and find Montecristo No. 2 for about $25US. About a $10 markup which is perfectly acceptable in a B&M especially if I can find a place to sit down and enjoy the cigar during the cold months or in the warm months I enjoy walking down by the Ottawa River when near the Capital or when in TO, I will happily walk down de Young ST it down through China town or the waterfront and or King Street. In fact I love walking around both cities a lot. Much like I used to enjoy Victoria and Vancouver, but everything is much more expensive in BC. 

Regardless I bring my own wine over as I hate the poor selection and mark up at the LCBO. Meeting up with fellow winos is always a plus. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Old530 (Feb 11, 2016)

Just placed my first C.C. Online order. I have smoked Cubans before, but never placed a order online.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

drunktoad said:


> i live in canada, and haven't even tried a monte or a cohiba cuz of the ridiculous price tags! one of them was 90 bucks. forget which but yeah. crazy prices!


There was a guy who had friends coming down from Nova Scotia. He said his friends could get Monte no.2 for $25CDN at the tobacco store.

That's very reasonable for a B&M store.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

As the OP I am chiming in finally. It really depends on what sticks you buy as I have noticed. But overall I see prices going up. I can get a box of 10 Montecristo for a little over $100. Not bad at all. Also, a nice box of RYJ #1 Tubos can be had for a little over $100. Prices on Cohiba anything have gone up without a doubt. I looked at buying the 1966 LE back when it was only $60 a stick. Now I see it going for $120 per stick. People who are not cigar lovers think Cuban Cohiba. They all rush to buy them. I think if brought to the US Market Cohiba will be all over. Slow enough then maybe it will funnel into other cigars such as Bolivar. A real hidden treasure IMO. Amazing cigars they are but if you look hard enough you can find some amazing deals out there on these hidden treasures.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> There was a guy who had friends coming down from Nova Scotia. He said his friends could get Monte no.2 for $25CDN at the tobacco store.
> 
> That's very reasonable for a B&M store.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Last time I was in Montreal Canada it was $45 at LCDH for a Monte #2. $25 is a great price!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

George007 said:


> Last time I was in Montreal Canada it was $45 at LCDH for a Monte #2. $25 is a great price!


Everything seems too be massively overpriced in Montreal. I'm wondering if it would be the same in Quebec City or even across from Ottawa in Gattineau?

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Champagne InHand said:


> Everything seems too be massively overpriced in Montreal. I'm wondering if it would be the same in Quebec City or even across from Ottawa in Gattineau?
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Your likely to find similar priced throughout Canada.....the tax is a killer. I was in Quebec last month and they wanted 66.00 for a Cohiba Especiales

" With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

asmartbull said:


> Your likely to find similar priced throughout Canada.....the tax is a killer. I was in Quebec last month and they wanted 66.00 for a Cohiba Especiales
> 
> " With your shield, or on it"...


Canada has just become wicked expensive. I used to love going up there because of a good exchange rate and it was clean. I still love the Canadian metroplexes but damn all the sin taxes, and taxes in general make Oz look like it's worth the 23 hour plane flight.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------

